# Cocker Spaniel grooming advice



## kenla210 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hiya,

Just need a bit of advice, on grooming stuff for a working cocker spaniel (i.e much shorter, wirier hair than show type)

I have previously been told at puppy classes, that it's not good for dogs to be bathed all the time, as it can really dry their skin out and make them more smelly in the long run. Up till that point I was bathing her weekly and she did get some dry skin spots (vet called it puppy acne) but was advised by dog trainer that once a fortnight was better so that is what I'm currently doing. 

This was however, before she discovered her LOVE of swimming - the muddier the water the beter!! So my question is how often do all of you bath your dogs, and is there any truth to the dry skin thing or would it be OK to bath her more often?

Also, I brush her every day, but between the swimming and the fact that her fur is getting longer she is getting matts in her fur in her armpits (sorry if not the right term but you know where I mean) and behind her ears. I love the fluff behind her ears so don't really want to have it all cut but I just can't get them out with brush, and am having to cut them out individually with scissors 

Should I just give in and get it cut, or should I be using something else to groom her with - am totally bamboozled by the huge selection of different combs, brushes and "grooming implements" at pets @ home, but would much rather try one of these than cut all her lovely fur... any recommendations?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

HELLOOOOOOO. How are you??

Oscar is not fully feathered up yet but i do find that if i let him dry and then give him a really good brush it gets rid of most of it without stripping him of his natural oils by bathing.


He is shiney and lovely and soft and i have only bathed him twice in the last 2months.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I have springer spaniels, and unless they roll in anything particular smelly they just get their legs and underneath rinsed before coming iside they are clipped and brushed regular, their coats are in lovely condition they have a proper bath about 4 times a year, the less baths the better and they sre not smelly dogs i couldnt stand that, so bathing does not make them less smelly in the long run.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> I have springer spaniels, and unless they roll in anything particular smelly they just get their legs and underneath rinsed before coming iside they are clipped and brushed regular, their coats are in lovely condition they have a proper bath about 4 times a year, the less baths the better and they sre not smelly dogs i couldnt stand that, so bathing does not make them less smelly in the long run.


Oscar isn't smelly either. :thumbup1:


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Iown a male cocker of whom is now 8 we only bathe him every 6 to 8 weeks when he goes to the groomer. As if hes done any sooner it does as you say dry his skin to much. It also strips the coat out of there nateral oils which gives them there water proofing. But mines into mud and any thing swampy the smellier the better. I use to groom and hand strip my cocker up until he was neutered when his coat seemed to change and got very thick and very curly I have now had to give in as we had problems with the armpit knots. And his ears started getting sore .He now goes to the groomers. She uses a detangle comb and slicker on mine as your cocker is a working cocker his coat wont be as thick as mine. How old is your dog. Is he neutered as this can also change there coat slightliy.


----------



## kenla210 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hellooo back, we are good thanks, very rested after a week on hols  :thumbup1:

Anything that means bathing less would be good - such a palaver!!
and yes the mud comes out fine - guess was just paranoid about smell, but will try doing it less, and see how it goes

Any tips for the matting? Maybe I have wrong sort of brush??? I brush her every day so don't get why it is still matting, it's not even that long. Hate seeing her lovely fur matted up...


----------



## kenla210 (Nov 12, 2008)

She is 8 months old, not spayed - although once she has had her first season I intend on getting her done, is it just boys whose coats get affected? 

Maybe it is time she had a proper haircut/grooming session...


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Do you use a slicker brush on her there usually pretty good. I use to use a little kids detangle spray also if really bad.


----------



## kenla210 (Nov 12, 2008)

sullivan said:


> Do you use a slicker brush on her there usually pretty good. I use to use a little kids detangle spray also if really bad.


I'm not sure, it is kind of a flat rectangular brush with fairly wide spaced plastic teeth...

Sorry to be so dumb


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

kenla210 said:


> I'm not sure, it is kind of a flat rectangular brush with fairly wide spaced plastic teeth...
> 
> Sorry to be so dumb


Hard to tell. If you go to the pet shop a slicker brush is called a slicker brush (if that makes sense) i have one, it makes them nice and shiny :biggrin:


----------



## kenla210 (Nov 12, 2008)

Reckon a trip to pets at home may be in order... 

Just as well I just got paid - you know I'm going to end up with a slicker brush, some other new fangled combing gadget plus at least 2 toys, and some treats, just like agility springer!! LOL :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

kenla210 said:


> Reckon a trip to pets at home may be in order...
> 
> Just as well I just got paid - you know I'm going to end up with a slicker brush, some other new fangled combing gadget plus at least 2 toys, and some treats, just like agility springer!! LOL :lol:


Awwwww she's worth it :thumbup1:


----------



## kenla210 (Nov 12, 2008)

yup - sad how it goes though isn't it... Once upon a time I spent all my money on clothes, shoes and alcohol, then it was clothes, shoes and toys for kids, now it's all for the dog.. hehe! She is worth every penny though :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

kenla210 said:


> yup - sad how it goes though isn't it... Once upon a time I spent all my money on clothes, shoes and alcohol, then it was clothes, shoes and toys for kids, now it's all for the dog.. hehe! She is worth every penny though :biggrin:


Sounds very familiar


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

As an aside instead of bathing her fully when she has been in the muddy water, cant you just risnse her down with some clean water, and then (like the others said) use a slicker to remove the last of the muck? No need to shampoo every time she gets mucky - i reserve the shampoo for the groomer (first visit today) and the nasties (goose poop is hard to get rid of! - sets like concrete!)


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> As an aside instead of bathing her fully when she has been in the muddy water, cant you just risnse her down with some clean water, and then (like the others said) use a slicker to remove the last of the muck? No need to shampoo every time she gets mucky - i reserve the shampoo for the groomer (first visit today) and the nasties (goose poop is hard to get rid of! - sets like concrete!)


I have done this a couple of times to get the mud off his legs 

I think of a bath as a big full on event


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

A working cocker you say? I know someone who has a few working type cockers, I think they get a comb if they've been through the brambles, but that's about it!  They look fab au naturelle, and don't seem to get many tangles either. Some of the cocker hair do's are spectacular!!!


----------

